# Car rental for rideshare insurance deductible...liability?



## JeepluvJeep (Dec 16, 2017)

I rented a car from local guy to drive for rideshare. He requested I get a rideshare insurance through his agent via Kemper Speciality. $200 per mo and I paid the the money directly to him. I also paid $225 per week on top of that for rental to him. He never discussed any of the insurance details with me other than telling me to call him if there's an accident and to never call the insurance b.s.

Anyways I got sick this week and got admitted to ER. Couldn't talk to him and car rent was few days late. He came and took the car from street in front of my apt after sending threatening messages that he will report car stolen. I just got outta the hospital and he's claiming that there's a damage to the car and he will not release my belongings in the car unless I pay him the past due rental for the week plus pay all damagese to the car. When i said there was no damage to car before and even if there is a damage to the car isn't the car insured? He said yes but there's a $1000 deductible, which I never heard before. And that the damage is $2000 and I have to pay him $1000 deductible plus $250 for rental before I can get my stuff. He said he will call the police and charge criminal case against me. Wtf, Am i really liable? Can he really do that? Please advise me. Thanks


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Since you rented from Guido the Car Pimp there is little that can be done. Most importantly the question should be is there anything in writing? He can not get criminal charges over you for a civil matter, however you can call the cops and demand your belongings back.

May I suggest in future business dealings that you research the laws of business and insurance in your state. Many of your actions and questions are due to your lack of basic business knowledge.

What insurance form with your name on it did you show to Uber for proof of coverage?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I added a rideshare policy for less then $100 per year, and low $100 deductible. Sounds to me like you’re dealing with crooks.
Review your contact, maybe there’s charges you can file. Tell them you’ll file criminal charges for stealing your personal property and see if they blink; the people you describe probably prefer to avoid interactions with law enforcement agencies.


----------



## JeepluvJeep (Dec 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Since you rented from Guido the Car Pimp there is little that can be done. Most importantly the question should be is there anything in writing? He can not get criminal charges over you for a civil matter, however you can call the cops and demand your belongings back.
> 
> May I suggest in future business dealings that you research the laws of business and insurance in your state. Many of your actions and questions are due to your lack of basic business knowledge.
> 
> What insurance form with your name on it did you show to Uber for proof of coverage?





Uber's Guber said:


> I added a rideshare policy for less then $100 per year, and low $100 deductible. Sounds to me like you're dealing with crooks.
> Review your contact, maybe there's charges you can file. Tell them you'll file criminal charges for stealing your personal property and see if they blink; the people you describe probably prefer to avoid interactions with law enforcement agencies.


Thanks guys, I thought about calling the cops but I didn't wanna blow shi't outta proportion just yet


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JeepluvJeep said:


> I didn't wanna blow shi't outta proportion just yet


Paying $1175 a month to rent a vehicle for Uber X is already fully blown. My payment for a brand new Escalade with $1 million commercial insurance policy wasn't even close to that.


----------



## JeepluvJeep (Dec 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Paying $1175 a month to rent a vehicle for Uber X is already fully blown. My payment for a brand new Escalade with $1 million commercial insurance policy wasn't even close to that.


How much was it? You got amazing credit tho I bet?? Right


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JeepluvJeep said:


> How much was it? You got amazing credit tho I bet?? Right


Not amazing, just consistent. Been in the same home for 26 years. Didn't jump on the American home upgrade bandwagon of the early 2000's. Kept our credit card charges to a minimum and watched our spending. My wife is known as the coupon queen. You should see about financing your own sensible car for Uber.


----------



## JeepluvJeep (Dec 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not amazing, just consistent. Been in the same home for 26 years. Didn't jump on the American home upgrade bandwagon of the early 2000's. Kept our credit card charges to a minimum and watched our spending. My wife is known as the coupon queen. You should see about financing your own sensible car for Uber.


I tried they want huge down payment.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Did you go through HyreCar or did you do this privately?

https://www.hyrecar.com

If you went through them I would contact them, but whether you did or not, call the police!

He cannot hold your belongings as ransom. If he thinks you damaged his car, he can file a claim against you in small claims court but once again he cannot hold your property. That's called extortion. Get off the forum and call the police now!

BTW..... doesn't anyone have before and after pictures of the car? On the HyreCar app they strongly recommend both the renter and the user take before and after pictures.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Agree on using HyreCar or a similarly modeled service.

You are being extorted in your now defunct business arrangement.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

JeepluvJeep said:


> How much was it? You got amazing credit tho I bet?? Right


But since everything is in the owner's name, credit issues should be a non-issue.

Definitely contact police to get your personal belongings. This dude sounds like a ******. When did he say the damage occurred to his car? I feel like there's a part of the story missing - not that you're being shady, but it seems your car owner is not being honest in many aspects.


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

Who's name is the insurance policy in? Did you pay the insurance payment directly to the Kemper agent or the scammer you rented the car from? If the latter how do you know he even used your money for insurance?


----------

